# EOL (End Of Life) for all versions of Adobe Flash Player



## Professionalgirl (Jan 10, 2020)

Attention Tech Guy Friends, I just received an alert directly from Adobe Flash that reads, "As previously Announced in July of 2017, Adobe Flash will stop distributing and updating Flash Player on December 31 of 2020 and were previously urging users to uninstall Flash Player since October 2020." (Adobe Flash, 2020). Therefore, Adobe Flash is urging users to seek alternative players other than flash and to delete Flash Player before it becomes obsolete. According to the Adobe Flash Player site "devices such as Google Chrome, Apple, Android, Windows and other computerized devices, Adobe Flash EOL will end for all devices." (Adobe Flash, 2020) Therefore, Flash Player will be vulnerable to potential security threats after it is no longer supported. For more information please visit the following link. Adobe Flash EOL


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

I'll be glad to see the back of Flash Player. It's been a sysadmin's nightmare for years, having to play Whac-a-Mole to try and keep all the security flaws patched constantly.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I uninstalled the activeX and plug-in versions of *Adobe Flash Player* 2 - 3 months ago in Windows 7.
I uninstalled *Java Runtime Environment* last year in both Windows 7 and 10.
Both apps present security issues.
I've seen no adverse effects from getting rid of them.

--------------------------------------------------


----------



## Professionalgirl (Jan 10, 2020)

lochlomonder said:


> I'll be glad to see the back of Flash Player. It's been a sysadmin's nightmare for years, having to play Whac-a-Mole to try and keep all the security flaws patched constantly.


I totally agree Colin. It was certainly a big pain. Hopefully something better will come along that doesn't stop working when its out of date and hopefully it stays up to date on its own.


----------



## Professionalgirl (Jan 10, 2020)

flavallee said:


> I uninstalled the activeX and plug-in versions of *Adobe Flash Player* 2 - 3 months ago in Windows 7.
> I uninstalled *Java Runtime Environment* last year in both Windows 7 and 10.
> Both apps present security issues.
> I've seen no adverse effects from getting rid of them.
> ...


 I agree with you as well Frank! There were definitely security flaws regarding both Java Runtime and Adobe Flash. I have also deleted them from both Windows 10 backup and the main laptop to mitigate potential vulnerabilities with this software.


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

Professionalgirl said:


> I totally agree Colin. It was certainly a big pain. Hopefully something better will come along that doesn't stop working when its out of date and hopefully it stays up to date on its own.


I know when working with a lot of companies who used Flash, they've now transitioned to HTML5. We're a bit behind the curve with vSphere, so we're rushing to get that upgraded to beat the cut-off date. You won't be missed, Flash!


----------



## Professionalgirl (Jan 10, 2020)

lochlomonder said:


> I know when working with a lot of companies who used Flash, they've now transitioned to HTML5. We're a bit behind the curve with vSphere, so we're rushing to get that upgraded to beat the cut-off date. You won't be missed, Flash!


The vSphere sounds interesting Colin. Will it be available on all devices or just specific devices?


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

Professionalgirl said:


> The vSphere sounds interesting Colin. Will it be available on all devices or just specific devices?


vSphere is used for managing our VMWare-based virtual servers via browser-based sessions, Tina. The later iterations support HTML5, but we're just doing a wrap-up on that right now. As with all other businesses this year, we've had to meet more pressing challenges.


----------



## Professionalgirl (Jan 10, 2020)

lochlomonder said:


> vSphere is used for managing our VMWare-based virtual servers via browser-based sessions, Tina. The later iterations support HTML5, but we're just doing a wrap-up on that right now. As with all other businesses this year, we've had to meet more pressing challenges.


Oh That's right. VSphere is only "used for VMWare-based virtual servers to initiate browser sessions," as you suggested Colin. As for the development of your project it would be challenging to meet such a short deadline since that doesn't leave much room for testing to ensure that it works properly.

I just thought maybe your team would expand vSphere for use on other devices but I guess not.

Have you tried the RAD model design if possible? I believe it would speed things up a little more, however I'm not quite so sure it's compatible with VMWare. 
I am not quite so sure that i'm making sense here because I have diffaculty retaining information that I aquired the skills for back in collledge.


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

The upgrade shouldn't be too intense for vSphere, Tina; just finding the time has been the biggest bugbear. Still, as time is becoming ever more pressing, we'll just have to re-prioritize and get it done. RAD wouldn't be applicable in this instance, but a good shout nonetheless for the methodology


----------



## Professionalgirl (Jan 10, 2020)

lochlomonder said:


> The upgrade shouldn't be too intense for vSphere, Tina; just finding the time has been the biggest bugbear. Still, as time is becoming ever more pressing, we'll just have to re-prioritize and get it done. RAD wouldn't be applicable in this instance, but a good shout nonetheless for the methodology


Absolutely.
It sure would save a lot of time when the IT department is pressed for time. However, It is a little pricey and requires trained professionals with an adequate amount of team members. I previously worked with the RAD model design when researching for the Info Systems Design Course back in college and found it to be the most efficient, reliable and the best performing model design. Each student was to pick a model design that would be ideal for the case study that was retrieved from Harvard Business and implement a model design that was ideal to us and it included switching the older model design to a newer design. I switched from the Waterfall design to the RAD model design for the F Secure (SaaS) case study. I received an outstanding 4.0 GPA for the project.


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

Excellent! Hats off to you, Tina


----------



## Professionalgirl (Jan 10, 2020)

lochlomonder said:


> Excellent! Hats off to you, Tina


Thank you Colin, I was excited to have received such an outstanding GPA and amazing compliments from the profesor! 🤩


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

Adobe Flash end of support on December 31, 2020 - Microsoft Lifecycle | Microsoft Docs


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

I'll be glad to see the back of it, so we don't have a constant game of Whac-a-Mole with patching security flaws.


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

It was only a question of time when this would happen.
I suppose Adobe owners aren't happy with HTML5 technology.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

zebanovich said:


> Adobe Flash end of support on December 31, 2020


That's why I was surprised to see yesterday that Adobe had released a new version of *Adobe Flash Player*.
https://www.majorgeeks.com/files/details/adobe_flash_player.html
https://www.neowin.net/news/adobe-flash-player-3200465


------------------------------------------------


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

Interesting because it looks like MS isn't the only one to drop support:
End of support for Adobe Flash | Firefox Help (mozilla.org)

These flash updates sound more like Adobe's last twitches haha


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

This has already been posted so I'll merge both threads together.


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

apologies, didn't know thread exists.


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

zebanovich said:


> Interesting because it looks like MS isn't the only one to drop support:
> End of support for Adobe Flash | Firefox Help (mozilla.org)
> 
> These flash updates sound more like Adobe's last twitches haha


Indeed, and it's been largely deprecated in Chrome, too. HTML5 is definitely the way to go. In fact, I had a "full & frank" discussion with one of our vendors when they were rolling out a video-chat app being hosted at one of our facilities and I saw it was a Flash-based solution. Thankfully, this was over 18 months ago and I told them they needed to get an HTML5 solution as a replacement, which they did, since I didn't want to deal with the fall-out from Flash breaking.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

flavallee said:


> That's why I was surprised to see yesterday that Adobe had released a new version of *Adobe Flash Player*.
> https://www.majorgeeks.com/files/details/adobe_flash_player.html
> https://www.neowin.net/news/adobe-flash-player-3200465
> 
> ...





> *MajorGeeks is no longer offering the direct download of any Adobe products due to a threat of legal action (cease and desist) from Adobe who won't let anyone host their files. Download Locations take you to chose the latest installer. Be careful, they do this to try and sneak McAfee (LOL) products on your computer. Watch for and uncheck before proceeding on their website.*


Maybe the date was the update of that page? haha Neowin hasn't been hit by the C&D yet... I suspect the update is to cover some bugs until end of December.



zebanovich said:


> Interesting because it looks like MS isn't the only one to drop support:
> End of support for Adobe Flash | Firefox Help (mozilla.org)
> 
> These flash updates sound more like Adobe's last twitches haha


All the major browsers except IE was dropping it. Chrome kept telling me since July with a nice banner on top.


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

Couriant said:


> All the major browsers except IE was dropping it. Chrome kept telling me since July with a nice banner on top.


I learned this information today after installing Windows update and checking link for what's new here:
https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/4592438/windows-10-update-kb4592438


----------



## Professionalgirl (Jan 10, 2020)

zebanovich said:


> apologies, didn't know thread exists.


Don't worry Zebanovich, I was probably the one who posted a second thread by mistake. I apologise.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

No Tina, your thread was the first one.


----------

